# What Happened To Cypher



## Mad King George (Jan 15, 2008)

i was playing before he was released and when he was he looked awesome in his robes

but whats happened to him ?


----------



## Marneus Calgar (Dec 5, 2007)

Mad King George said:


> i was playing before he was released and when he was he looked awesome in his robes
> 
> but whats happened to him ?


Do you mean where is he now? 

But i do know hes not available on the GW site. But i do know he is one of the fallen etc. He can be included in one Chaos army as a HQ i think is that right?


----------



## Vitaeus (Jan 27, 2008)

What are you trying to ask? What happened to the mini, or the character himself? I dunno about the mini, but as for the character, there are rumors circulating that believe that Cypher is actually Lion El'Jonson himself, due to the fact that he has been seen with the fabled "Lion Sword" that he never actually uses in combat. Probably common knowledge, eh?


----------



## Mad King George (Jan 15, 2008)

i thought he was dark angels


----------



## Vitaeus (Jan 27, 2008)

He's a Fallen Dark Angel. It makes _some_ sense to put him with Chaos, but it seems a bit iffy as far as staying canon. Just my opinion.


----------



## Sons of Russ (Dec 29, 2007)

They put him on the Chaos list to throw noobs off....

He is considered a Fallen Dark Angel who has seen the error of his ways.... He is rumoured to carry the Lion Sword and his random sightings make a pattern that has him eventually returning to Holy Terra.

According to uber-conspiracy canon, he will use the sword to free the Emperor's Soul from the Golden Throne and thus bring the prophecy of the Star Child to fruition.

Of course, GW will never actually let that happen, because it would radically shift the paradigms of the 40k universe.....


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

In 3rd edition Cypher is the most notorious of the Fallen. He was usable in 3rd edition of the chaos codex but was removed in the 4th edition for unknown reasons. It has been stated that Jervis has said he does not consider the Fallen as chaos or even followers of chaos. We may see him in another codex soon, or he might just be removed from the game completely.


----------



## O'sharan (Nov 3, 2007)

Is this a rules questions? sounds like fluff.


----------



## Mad King George (Jan 15, 2008)

no just what happened to him.

hence i had dante for blood angels and then they took him away "in theory"

people who had cypher for dark angels i see him no more on tables


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

He is no longer part of any rulebook so has no rules to go with the mini at the current time. As such, any real discussion on him really belongs in fluff now so....

Moved to 40K Fluff


*The Wraithlord
Heretical High Council*


----------



## Mad King George (Jan 15, 2008)

dam cant believe they ditch characters like that


----------



## Gore Hunter (Nov 5, 2007)

Marneus Calgar said:


> Do you mean where is he now?
> 
> But i do know hes not available on the GW site. But i do know he is one of the fallen etc. He can be included in one Chaos army as a HQ i think is that right?


I saw some rules for him the other day saying He could be used in a guard Force and a Chaos Force.

What dpes'nt make sense is why would he fight for Chaos if he wants to be forgiven By the Emperor (by fixing the Lion Sword).


----------



## Mad King George (Jan 15, 2008)

Gore Hunter said:


> I saw some rules for him the other day saying He could be used in a guard Force and a Chaos Force.
> 
> What dpes'nt make sense is why would he fight for Chaos if he wants to be forgiven By the Emperor (by fixing the Lion Sword).


now you know how people feel about other armies they screw up

next they will say captain tycho will be fighting for the orks


----------



## Dreamseller (Nov 15, 2007)

well game wise you can use him in a imperial guard army and chaos army as an elite choice (he's an independent character aswell sooooo)

lore wise he's on his way to terra apparently still got another couple of light years to go.


----------



## Azkaellon (Jun 23, 2009)

Dreamseller said:


> well game wise you can use him in a imperial guard army and chaos army as an elite choice (he's an independent character aswell sooooo)
> 
> lore wise he's on his way to terra apparently still got another couple of light years to go.


and Fighting a 1 on 1 match with the Deceiver Apparently...


----------



## WarlordKaptainGrishnak (Dec 23, 2008)

yep he got cut....much like all Chaos Word Bearer Dark Apostles...well ones that have specific rules..hmm another reason for a SM Legions Codex


----------



## Dr Mattheus (Jan 16, 2010)

Im pretty sure you can get the cypher model on the gw site, hes under collectables in chaos i think, he just looks like a dark angel but without the emblem, i think


----------



## VanitusMalus (Jun 27, 2009)

In 3rd edition he was playable for either Chaos or Imperial Guard armies. His profile was in the Chaos book. He's one of the fallen that the dark angels are trying to keep secret, interrogator chaplains in 3rd edition had special rules concerning enemy knowing things about the fallen and they gained so many VP's (even if the army was fighting Tyranids yeah I know stupid). Anyway they dropped him after 3rd and now he's only mentioned in fluff, supposedly vanishing and reappearing closer and closer to Terra.


----------



## DavC8855 (Oct 14, 2008)

He was rumored to be the *"Voice of the Emporer"* during the 13th Black Crusade that brought about system wide uprisings. (I have the book I just don't remember where in the book it mentions this. Will have to look). That's the last time I saw any real reference to him.


----------



## Stella Cadente (Dec 25, 2006)

you gotta remember, if a character is really cool, and becomes extremely popular and is talked about every time you go near another gamer, BUT is not an ultramarine, GW will get rid of them, thats probably the most ridiculous but most believable reason why GW got rid of him. 

but he was cool, one of those characters where everyone hears something about him but nobody knows if its true, he was like the LT Speirs of 40k, everyone heard from another guy who got it from someone else whos friend was there that he did X a thing at Z a place.


----------



## dark angel (Jun 11, 2008)

Necromancers! However, as far as I know Cypher has been removed from the game...At least playable wise, but Cypher itself is a rank, so we do not actually know if the current one, was the traitor from Fallen Angels. Out of all the Fallen, Cypher ranks second for me, right behind Astelan


----------



## forkmaster (Jan 2, 2010)

Stella Cadente said:


> you gotta remember, if a character is really cool, and becomes extremely popular and is talked about every time you go near another gamer, BUT is not an ultramarine, GW will get rid of them, thats probably the most ridiculous but most believable reason why GW got rid of him.
> 
> but he was cool, one of those characters where everyone hears something about him but nobody knows if its true, he was like the LT Speirs of 40k, everyone heard from another guy who got it from someone else whos friend was there that he did X a thing at Z a place.


+ 1 for that reference! But seriously it sucks that they have removed him. I think alot of special characters seems to disappear. I thought that what makes the HQ interesting, some special characters.

I for one believes Cypher is one of the good guys but on the wrong side of the track.


----------



## Ferrus Manus (Apr 28, 2008)

fluff wise... theres a theory that Astelan from the HH books is the current Cypher because of all he experienced on Caliban and how Luther showed him all of Lion'els books

anyway.. the last reference in date wise i think is from the book "Angels of Darkness" where he creates a cult that destroyes this one planet, but it might not be the latest refrence about him, not sure


----------



## dark angel (Jun 11, 2008)

Astelan cannot be the current Cypher....He is in the Rock, got caught on Piscina if I remember correctly.


----------



## forkmaster (Jan 2, 2010)

Ferrus Manus said:


> fluff wise... theres a theory that Astelan from the HH books is the current Cypher because of all he experienced on Caliban and how Lucius showed him all of Lion'els books
> 
> anyway.. the last reference in date wise i think is from the book "Angels of Darkness" where he creates a cult that destroyes this one planet, but it might not be the latest refrence about him, not sure


So Cypher and Luciius had contact with each other? I for one think the Cypher from Descents of Angels and Fallen Angels which life was spared by the Lion is the same one in the m.40.


----------



## Ferrus Manus (Apr 28, 2008)

first i want to apoligize i got the name mixed up, i meant to say Luther and not Lucius, sorry forkmaster

well im not saying the theory i posted before is the correct one, but its still a theory, you could be right Dark Angel but too the end of "Fallen Angels" Astelan starts to get annoyed with Cypher and threatens him a couple of times + the fact that Luther showed Astelan with Zahriel all the secret books Lion'el Johnson had hid, making him one of the very few people who know the dark angels most biggest secrets which gives good reason for being the cypher


----------



## forkmaster (Jan 2, 2010)

Ferrus Manus said:


> first i want to apoligize i got the name mixed up, i meant to say Luther and not Lucius, sorry forkmaster
> 
> well im not saying the theory i posted before is the correct one, but its still a theory, you could be right Dark Angel but too the end of "Fallen Angels" Astelan starts to get annoyed with Cypher and threatens him a couple of times + the fact that Luther showed Astelan with Zahriel all the secret books Lion'el Johnson had hid, making him one of the very few people who know the dark angels most biggest secrets which gives good reason for being the cypher


Indeed, I think everyone has their own thoughts and ideas and yours could be very much true as mine. =) I read somewhere they are planning at least one more book so hopefully we will get some answers soon.


----------



## cranvill (Jul 20, 2008)

The therory of Cypher and the empore meeting an then the emp remakeing the lion sword only for Cypherto use it to kill him is as old as the game its self and while realy good fluff GW will never openly say it because it will lead into far too many other storey lines. Which in turn will make the game far too complecated for newer and unger player alike as they would then have to start exsplaing about the star child and sensi (spelling) and why the inquistion have been hunting them down all these years.

Chapter master Astellan is indeed caught and and impresened by the dark Angles alongside luther in the Rock so you can rule him out of being Cypher full stop. As for him being the Lion el Jhonson am shure he still sleeping the years away also in the rock acording to very old dark Angle miths so i would hold too close to that idea anyway. Personely i think it could be the current lord Cypher in the books as he seems far too smart,it could be Zahariel but i see him and Nemiel haveing a good set to in any possible book to come.

But hay thats just my ideas on the subject

P.S. The Model and rules for this guy rocked and made for a realy fun game when he tipped up on a gameing board.


----------



## LukeValantine (Dec 2, 2008)

Its obvious what happened to him...death by sithilus.


----------



## cranvill (Jul 20, 2008)

lol that sounds about right lol.


----------

